# This or That is Silver or Gold



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mother's Day is coming state side and my beloved dog mom (wwe have no kids ) is getting a bit homesick so I thought mother's day would be worth celebrating since she's raising a new puppy (Irish wolf hound no less)..ok so I have a budget and thought this or that:

Option A is a ten ounce silver Canadian $50 coin 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Canad...547942?hash=item56ab5342a6:g:4oIAAOSwSz1an0iu

Option B a Perth Mint $15 1/10th ounce gold coin
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-1-10-...rentrq:ea31182e1620add8ebc6ec39fffe0203|iid:1


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Mother's Day is coming state side and my beloved dog mom (wwe have no kids ) is getting a bit homesick so I thought mother's day would be worth celebrating since she's raising a new puppy (Irish wolf hound no less)..ok so I have a budget and thought this or that:
> 
> Option A is a ten ounce silver Canadian $50 coin
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Canad...547942?hash=item56ab5342a6:g:4oIAAOSwSz1an0iu
> ...


I know this isn't much help, but you cannot go wrong with either... I'm sure she'll be pleased.
I tend to prattle about PM's and I guess today's no different (sorry).
I look at gold as a hedge rather than an investment.
While also a hedge, I think one can make a solid case for silver as a long term investment.
This is what separates the two in my estimation.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I like her to have the 1/10th ounce gold for her bug out bag because let’s face it the coin is negligible in space and weight but I already have put one in her bag. The silver I prefer but it’s a weight issue and there is a sentimental issue since her parents got engaged there and were married 63 years before passing.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Either one will work. Just be sure of the honesty of the source.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Quit screwing around, get her both.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Quit screwing around, get her both.


It's only money. er fiat currency.


----------

